# Bear Air alternatives



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Since I moved out in the middle of nowhere, I've had to start ordering my AutoAir off the net. I've grown tired of Bear Air very quickly. Everything is on back order. I pay $20 shipping and orders take over 2 weeks to get here. I'm done with them. Anyone have a better source to try?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A couple of my friends order from TCP Global. http://www.tcpglobal.com/autoaircolor/auto-air-colors.aspx


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I get everything of TCP Global...Good site...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

TCP is the way to go.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

TCP is good. I take it you're not in Lincoln Park anymore. I'm on the other side of the city in Harrison Township


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope. Moved north to Hillman, near Fletcher Pond. God's Country.


----------

